# ANGEBOT DER WOCHE MITCHELL RIPTIDE 4/0 GL Linkshand Multirolle



## Stollenwerk (18. August 2006)

*ANGEBOT DER WOCHE*
*Gültig von 18.08. bis 25.08.2006*
*MITCHELL RIPTIDE 4/0 GL Linkshand Multirolle*

_*(nur solange Vorrat reicht)*_







RIPTIDE MULTIROLLE
Die blaue Multirolle RIPTIDE aus dem Hause MITCHELL besitzt mit ihrem Edelstahl Bronze Getriebe und 2 Kugellagern unglaubliche Kraftreserven. Egal, ob sie in norwegischen Fjorden oder auf spanische Waller fischen – die RIPTIDE steht ihren Mann! Durch die speziell gummierte Oberfläche des Sternbremsrades und des Kampfgriffes and der Kurbel ist beim Drill ein sicheres Handling möglich. Der Power Handel Griff verleiht zusätzliche Kraft und Sicherheit. Die RIPTIDE gibt es in 3 Größen mit (GL) und ohne Schnurführung und in der Größe 4/0 als Linkshandmodell mit Schnurführung (Modell GL-LH).

*Dieses Angebot ist gültig vom **18.08.2006** bis zum **25.08.2006**. Der am 18.08.2006 zur Verfügung stehende **Vorrat beträgt 10 Stück**. Lieferung somit nur solange der Vorrat reicht (Sonderangebot). Bestellungen werden nach dem Datum + Uhrzeit des Bestelleingangs berücksichtigt und vergeben. Lieferung nur solange der Vorrat reicht .*


_Hier gehts zum Shop_


----------

